# Olivetti pr2 + Printer



## Ramesh Barhate

I have pr2+ passbook printer,

After power on Ready & Station 2 lights are blinking in orange colour.

it can't insert paper

Please give me solution if any


----------



## aciid

Hi Ramesh,

I found an old thread about this on the forums with a link to the servicemanual. Unfortunately it's not on olivettis official site, but you can find it here.

The issue according to the below thread was: paperjam. So try opening all covers and see if you cand find any paper stuck anywhere. Otherwise check the manual.

Old thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f109/solved-olivetti-pr2-plus-troubles-542118.html


----------



## correibr

its a sensor prblem.
do the status sensor test.
if you dont know how, ask me


----------



## DTSB

correibr said:


> its a sensor prblem.
> do the status sensor test.
> if you dont know how, ask me


hello guys,
i'm new in this thread...

our company are using Olivetti PR2e
i would like to have the service manual, can anybody direct me with proper link to the manual

we face this problem:
1. passbook didnt enter the printer
2. the printing text didnt print to its position
3. the light on station2 button blinking, thus cant print & test print

thanks guys in advanced for ur kind help


----------



## priby

Is it possible to print status page? (Power off your printer, press station 2 and power on printer).


----------



## aciid

This thread is now closed.

Priby & DTSB:
Please create your own thread with your problem.


----------

